# Idea for installing marker stakes in frozen ground



## Joel B. (Jun 3, 2002)

I had to put some stakes in frozen ground the other day and came up with this idea. Maybe some of you use this already but I just used my cordless drill and a long 1/4" bit to make some pilot holes in the ground first and then pushed the stakes (1/2" fiberglass) in. Kind of hard on the bit though!

Hope this helps someone,

Joel B.


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

I do the same thing, but I use a 3/8 Masonry bit.

I figure if you can drill thru block, brick and stone .... it should handle frozen ground! :waving:


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

i use a wood spliter cut down from 2 1/2 to 1 inch works well for wood stakes.i also use the drill for the fiber stakes works wonders lol


----------



## MGardner (Nov 27, 2001)

Just take a 3/8" steel rod and slip a small pipe over it with a stop welded to the end. Drive the 3/8 rod just like a post driver and slip the 3/8 dia. marker in hole. Or order one from Jthomas for 19.00. That 3/8 ths rod will bust right through frost line.


----------

